
Internet coalescing into lump of Google - alexandros
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/10/13/arbor_networks_internet_traffic_study_09/
======
Perceval
Like most other social phenomena, the distribution of internet traffic has
converged into a power law distribution. The author hints at it, but doesn't
really underline the key driver of this change: serving vast amounts of flash
and video content.

Not only do flash and video take up much more traffic than html+css, but the
backend infrastructure necessary to serve large amounts of flash and video is
something that only a very few well-capitalized companies can do on a large
scale. So larger files/streams + fewer capable companies = heavily skewed
distribution of traffic.

